# Site navigation



## montygz (Dec 17, 2021)

When I click on the free timeshare resales button on the Marketplace page, nothing happens, the page just refreshes.

When I click on the For Sale - FREE Timeshares when I try to search for free timeshares it takes me to this page:

https://tug2.com/Home.aspx?aspxerrorpath=/timeshare-classifieds/search/results.aspx 

How do I see all the free timeshare ads in one list?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 17, 2021)

Here are the free timeshares: https://tugbbs.com/forums/forums/free-timeshare-giveaways-and-bargain-deals.55/


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 17, 2021)

im seeing the same error, will have someone look into it to get it sorted out.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 18, 2021)

the link to the bargain deals section is now active....still trying to figure out why the 3 links at the top of the marketplace are not working 



			https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifieds/search/results.aspx?All-For-Sale-Bargain-Basement-Ads&ForSale=True&PriceMin=0.01&PriceMax=1


----------

